# how many ppl have had this too



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

i was just wondering because it contadicts everything i read on net, how many people are hyper with there hashi's and if this is normal??
I have high free t3 and high free t4 and only .01 for tsh.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are a number of very knowledgable people on this board who can speak to this with much more detail, but as I understand it, hashi's often causes people to experience hyper & hypo symptoms.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> new to board and thyroid problems. opinions on test results will be much appreciated. always tired and aggitated and brain fog.
> 
> TSH 0.01 (0.5-5.0)
> Free T4 30 (11.0-21.0)
> ...


This was your post from another thread.

Your labs are very much hyperthyroid.

You need a TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobin) blood test and a radio active uptake scan to solidify your diagnosis.

Thyoiditis presents with a specific combination of uptake and bloodwork which is diffent from simple hyper/hypo thyroid. You can have several sets of antibodies, and based on your labs you should be fully tested for Grave's disease.

Has you doctor planned any of these?

The radioactive uptake would also show if you have any nodules. It is possible for a nodule to cause these issues with your labs as well.

Hopefully if you do not have such further testing scheduled, you will be able to talk to your doctor and have it done.


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

i had an ultra sound and no nodules where seen is this the same as a iodine uptake scan? can i have thyroiditis and graves???? no testing for graves is been done just follow up thyroiditis.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> i had an ultra sound and no nodules where seen is this the same as a iodine uptake scan?


They are not the same. An ultrasound shows pictures of the thyroid structures.

An uptake scan shows that, and how the thyroid is functioning. The thyroid uses iodine to make thyroid hormone. Depending on the uptake results and how much iodine your thyroid uses, it can help diagnose thyroiditis vs. Graves. Technically, Graves is a form of thyroiditis, in this case where the thyroid is over-stimulated and over-produces thyroid hormone.

Your doctor should not look at your results and NOT test for Graves antibodies or order an uptake. Your diagnosis is incomplete without testing for true hyperthyroidism, and that hasn't been done yet.


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks lainy. do u think i should be on medication yet or is it too soo to tell??


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Medication would interfere with the results of the scan. That has to be done first.

Your levels are pretty high. Medication is not out of the question, but you need a little more testing first.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

k mum 29 said:


> i was just wondering because it contadicts everything i read on net, how many people are hyper with there hashi's and if this is normal??
> I have high free t3 and high free t4 and only .01 for tsh.


Actually, there are some schools of thought that purport Hashi's and Graves'/hyperthyroid to be one an the same. I like to say, "Sisters in the 'hood!"

Cancer of the thyroid also causes hyper.


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

in general how often should one retest and is there a point at which things are a worry if rising to quickly? should have new results tomorrow...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I think the general consensus is to test every 6-8 weeks when adjusting thyroid medication.


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

im not on medication.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

k mum 29 said:


> in general how often should one retest and is there a point at which things are a worry if rising to quickly? should have new results tomorrow...


The levels can change pretty quickly, and yours are pretty high. After this weeks' test, depending on the result, if he is just doing watch and wait IMHO I would say no longer than in 4 weeks for new bloodwork .

It shouldn't get to the point where things are rising too quickly--they are already there. If they are not going down, you really need further investigation and antithyroid medication.

Hopefully he will order the uptake scan so you can get the full diagnosis.

Let us know the current results.


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

new results

TSH 15 (0.5-5.0)
FT4 8 (11.0-21.0)
FT3 2.9 (3.1-6.0)
TPO AB 186.9 (<34)
TG AB 439.3 (<115)

she is going to wait another mon. test again then if still low start meds??????
Even more confused now!!!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Anything about doing an uptake scan?

Also, how about running the thyroid stimulating antibodies (TSI)?

Having both would really help determine if you have thyroiditis or conflicting antibodies. Both can make your levels swing like that, but the outcome for each is a little different. Thyroiditis often resolves on it's own. Conflicting antibodies requires special treatment.


----------

